# New GOLDEN NUGGET



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I am very excited i found a beautiful golden nugget pleco at a lfs. He's pretty small, maybe 2 inches at the most. But he is very shy. He is almost always at the very top of the water behind the h.o.b filter output. The lady at the store didn't give me any special instructions and she is usually very good about telling you exactly how to care for the animals you get from her. Is there anything special he needs? And is there anything i can do to get him to show himself more often? I put a slice of cucumber in last night and it looks untouched.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

give him a few days to get used to his new enviornment and you should start seeing him around more often.


----------

